# hortera



## paultucker79

¿Qué significa esta palabra, por favor?

Te doy el contexto: "Estos ingleses son realmente horteras porque no saben combinar colores".

Gracias a todos los que me ayuden.


----------



## diegodbs

Se me ocurren "showy", "flashy".


----------



## Lu_international

It means: "English people have no taste at all, they don't know how to combine clothes colours".

Hortera is when somebody is flashy or when somebody has no taste.


----------



## Ratona

I think it better translated as:

English people are really very trendy because they choose not to be colour-coordinated.
  

However my dictionary gives a definition of hortera as tacky, naff or uncool and: Tiene un gusto de lo más hortera para vestirse = he has a lousy or really naff taste in clothes.


----------



## beanish2006

I was wondering about the use of the word hortera. It seems from the entry in the dictionary that you're not meant to agree it. 
But then how would I say: 'This building is tacky'? ¿Este edificio es hortera?, or: ¿Este edificio es hortero?
Thanks.


----------



## Mei

Hola:

I would say: este edificio es muy hortero. 

Hope it helps.

Mei


----------



## Casusa

Este edificio es *hortero, *sin embargo es más usado decir: "Este edificio es cursi". Saludos.


----------



## Surinam del Nord

Que yo sepa, se usa _horter*a*_, acabado en A, tanto para masculino como para femenino.


----------



## Casusa

beanish, tienes razón, la palabra hortero no está en el DRAE, solamente *hortera*. Me quedo con tu misma duda.


----------



## Mei

Surinam del Nord said:


> Que yo sepa, se usa _horter*a*_, acabado en A, tanto para masculino como para femenino.



Oops, pues sí, en el diccionario no pone que tenga masculino. Aunque sea un edificio, coche o un bolso es hortera.  Saludos.


----------



## Surinam del Nord

Casusa said:


> Este edificio es *hortero, *sin embargo es más usado decir:
> "Este edificio es cursi".


Y _cursi _no es sinónimo de _hortera_. Más bien _cursi _se refiere a lo que trata ostentosa e intencionadamente de no ser hortera. Aquel que está muy preocupado de que los demás no le consideren un hortera (quizá porque no tiene muy claro cómo se hace para no serlo).


----------



## Joruro

Casusa said:


> Este edificio es *hortero, *sin embargo es más usado decir:
> "Este edificio es cursi".


En España el significado de cursi no es para nada lo mismo que hortera.

Por otro lado estamos de acuerdo que no tiene masculino, sin embargo estoy seguro de haberlo escuchado. 
Seguramente quienes lo usan son los mismos que se suben en la "amoto" y suben el volumen de la "arradio" a la vez que se comen unas "cocretas" en compañía de su amigo "Grabiel".


----------



## lateacher

Siendo del Río de la Plata, nunca he escuchado esta palabra: hortera.
¿Me pueden dar más ejemplos y sinónimos? ¡Gracias!


----------



## nuri148

The word you are looking for is *hortera*, and as Surinam de Nord said, it's the same for both masculine and feminine words. *Cursi* is something affected or pretentious in a way that tries-so-hard-to-be-nice-that-is-just-ridiculous. 

Please note though, that *hortera* is used only in Spain. If you target your translation to someone from Latin America they won't understand what you mean. You can then use *vulgar* or _*ordinario*_ instead.


----------



## Joruro

lateacher said:


> Siendo del Río de la Plata, nunca he escuchado esa palabra: hortera
> me pueden dar más ejemplos y sinónimos


Ahí seguramente vas a encontrar muchas discrepancias. Y seguramente el que es hortera jamás te lo va a reconocer. 

Es más que nada una cuestión estética. Por ponerte un ejemplo, pon a los protagonistas de Starsky & Hutch en la época actual (y si mucho me apuras en la suya también). Esos son horteras.


----------



## Surinam del Nord

Por ejemplo, y muy bien dicho:

_Este edificio es hortera._


----------



## Mei

lateacher said:


> Siendo del Río de la Plata, nunca he escuchado esa palabra: hortera
> me pueden dar más ejemplos y sinónimos
> gracias!



Encontré esto, espero que te sirva. 

Mei


----------



## Casusa

Yo considero que sí, son sinónimos
*hortera.
3. *adj. Vulgar y de mal gusto. U. t. c. s.

*cursi.*
(Etim. disc.).
*3. *adj. coloq. Dicho de una cosa: Que, con apariencia de elegancia o riqueza, es ridícula y de mal gusto.


----------



## lateacher

¡Gracias! Novedoso por estos lares...


----------



## Joruro

Creo que la diferéncia está en la palabra que antecede al "mal gusto". En un caso es vulgar y en otro és ridículo. Por ponerte un ejemplo, yo jamás diría que un níño es hortera, pero si que puede ser cursi. Hablando de adultos se pueden ser las dos cosas, pero no es lo mismo. Uno es ridículo, el otro es simplemente vulgar.


----------



## Surinam del Nord

Bueno, aquí va una hortera [Samantha Fox].

Y aquí una cursi [Barbara Cartland]


----------



## Casusa

Pero si hablamos del edificio, la foto que tú pusiste, definitivamente me parece *cursi*.


----------



## Joruro

A mi el edificio, más que hortera o cursi me parece feo, horroroso, espantoso y digno de quitarle la titulación al que lo diseñó y al que permitió su construcción.

Pero bueno, ya dije que eso de cursi, hortera o cualquier otro calificativo entran dentro de la subjetividad.


----------



## Surinam del Nord

Casusa said:


> Pero si hablamos del edificio, la foto que tú pusiste, definitivamente me parece *cursi*.


 

De acuerdo, puede ser.


----------



## nuri148

Casusa said:


> Yo considero que sí, son sinónimos
> *hortera.
> 3. *adj. Vulgar y de mal gusto. U. t. c. s.
> *cursi.*
> (Etim. disc.).
> *3. *adj. coloq. Dicho de una cosa: Que, con apariencia de elegancia o riqueza, es ridícula y de mal gusto.



Sólo en parte, casusa. Pueden coincidir, pero no siempre:

- Un camionero con su camiseta raída, barba de tres días, gorra de béisbol  cumbia villera/reggaetón/música country en el estéreo, mascando chicle, cadena de oro 14kt con cruz XL, tatuaje en bíceps que reza "MADRE" y un sticker en el parabrisas que dice "la virginidad produce cáncer, vacuno gratis" _es hortera, pero no cursi_.
- Señora vestida de seda en ocho tonos de rosa con voladitos, encajes de Bruselas, florecitas, collar de perlas y oliendo a chanel nº5 en salón con mesita de laca china, porcelana de Villeroy con doraditos, ventanas con visillos y doble cortina sujeta con moños y cuadro de paisaje bucólico siglo XVIII en la pared con empapelado de florcitas es el súmum de lo _cursi, pero no es hortera._
- La mujer del camionero vestida para el casamiento de su mejor amiga: _ambos_


----------



## Casusa

jajajaja . . están hermosas tus descripciones.
Tienes razón, no son siempre sinónimos, pero en el caso de un eficio (como era la duda inicial) creo que sí, porque una de las definiciones de cursi es "aquello que quiso ser bello . .  y no pudo".
De todos modos, gracias a todos, aprendí mucho en este hilo.


----------



## nuri148

Joruro said:


> A mi el edificio, más que hortera o cursi me parece feo, horroroso, espantoso y digno de quitarle la titulación al que lo diseñó y al que permitió su construcción.
> Pero bueno, ya dije que eso de cursi, hortera o cualquier otro calificativo entran dentro de la subjetividad.


 
Totalmente de acuerdo contigo. Aunque creo que tira más a lo hortera que a lo cursi (por la "modernosidad" del conjunto).


----------



## kuckunniwi

I agree with all of the above. Hortera basically refers to bad taste. Depending on the type or condition of such bad taste, _hortera_ can mean:

*showy*, *flashy* _ If it's something that is obviously meant to draw attention

*tacky*_ __ tasless or neglected and in a state of disrepair.

*cheap* _ vulgar, worthy of no respect

*crude* _ lacking in sophistication or subtlety

*gaudy* _ tasteless, over the top


----------



## Barbara S.

In the case of your example. "the English have no fashion sense..."

Add "garish" to the list above.


----------



## faranji

You can also add _tawdry_ and _naff_ to that list.


----------



## pelucore

yo leí que hortero es un ayudante en el comercio de ropa que usualmente vestían con mal gusto y es por esto que las personas q se vestian mal eran horteros. =)


----------



## Ghaby

el mal gusto, la cursilería o la horterez, son desde luego, absolutamente relativas . El uso de la palabra hortera en España es coloquial, con lo que su equivalente en el Río de la Plata sería "grasa".


----------



## juandiego

nuri148 said:


> Sólo en parte, casusa. Pueden coincidir, pero no siempre:
> 
> - Un camionero con su camiseta raída, barba de tres días, gorra de béisbol  cumbia villera/reggaetón/música country en el estéreo, mascando chicle, cadena de oro 14kt con cruz XL, tatuaje en bíceps que reza "MADRE" y un sticker en el parabrisas que dice "la virginidad produce cáncer, vacuno gratis" _es *hortera*, pero no cursi_.
> - Señora vestida de seda en ocho tonos de rosa con voladitos, encajes de Bruselas, florecitas, collar de perlas y oliendo a chanel nº5 en salón con mesita de laca china, porcelana de Villeroy con doraditos, ventanas con visillos y doble cortina sujeta con moños y cuadro de paisaje bucólico siglo XVIII en la pared con empapelado de florcitas es el súmum de lo _*cursi*, pero no es hortera._
> - La mujer del camionero vestida para el casamiento de su mejor amiga: _ambos_


Muy bueno, Nuri.
Estoy de acuerdo. Al final ambos implican mal gusto, cierto, pero se llega a él por caminos totalmente diferentes, casi contradictorios: al _cursi_ por un exceso de supuesto refinamiento y al _hortera_ por falta de estética básica.


----------



## Jim986

Alfonso Ussía habla de esto en este artículo. Después de leerlo, creo que cualquiera tendrá una buena idea de lo que es y no es hortera, por lo menos en cuanto al atuendo y comportamiento personal de refiere.


----------



## Alice_2.0

Joruro said:


> En España el significado de cursi no es para nada lo mismo que hortera.
> 
> Por otro lado esamos de acuerdo que no tiene masculino, sin embargo estoy seguro de haberlo escucahdo. Seguramente quienes lo usan son los mismos que se suben en la "amoto" y suben el volumen de la "arradio" a la vez que se comen unas "cocretas" en compañía de su amigo "Grabiel".



Me parece un tanto extremista tu afirmación; en este mismo hilo había tres personas que se planteaban la validez de "hortero", y yo misma lo he usado a veces, antes de descubrir que no era correcto... aun así, lo sigo escuchando de vez en cuando, y te aseguro que ni yo ni la gente que lo dice nos subimos en la "amoto" ni subimos el volumen de la "arradio" (esta última, por cierto, no sabía que existía). Simplemente, hay palabras que a veces parecen quedar mejor en otros "formatos" que los oficialmente aceptados (por no mencionar los muchos ejemplos de términos que antes eran rechazados y finalmente han sido aceptados por nuestra omnisapiente RAE; ejemplo, "asín"). 
De hecho, en el contexto del hilo, me suena mejor "Este edificio es hortero" que "Este edificio es hortera", porque así parece que el edificio es gay.... Pero bueno, es algo subjetivo.

Saludos.


----------

